# القداس الالهي



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2011)

سلام اخواني

اذا في مجال حدا يكتبلي الصلوات يلي بالسرياني وشو بتعني يلي تستخدم بالقداس.

شكرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2011)

مكتبة القداسات  والألحان الأشورية السوريانية


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا خيتي مونيكا 

الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك يلي دائما بتعطينا ياها


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2011)

اي كنيسة سريانية يكون فيها كتب وقت القداس فيها القداس السرياني و ما يقابله بالعربي كله حرفا حرفا..الا يمكنك زيارة كنيسة ؟؟


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2011)

بلا صرت زايرها كتير بس المشكله انو كلهم هنود (انا ببلد خليجي) فما عم افهم شي


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2011)

> بلا صرت زايرها كتير بس المشكله انو كلهم هنود (انا ببلد خليجي) فما عم افهم شي


حضرتك تعيش في الامارات؟


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2011)

لا في عمان وحكولي انو كان في خوري سوري بس حظي انو سافر ومش راجع لعيد الميلاد


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2011)

> لا في عمان وحكولي انو كان في خوري سوري بس حظي انو سافر ومش راجع لعيد الميلاد


للاسف ما عندي اي معلومات عن كنيستنا في عُمان..و لا اعرف حتّى عن وجود جالية غير هنديّة (عراقية سورية لبنانية)!!! 
ممم...عموماً سابحث عن الكتاب عسى ان اجده اونلاين مع اعتقادي انه غير متوّفر فاساعدك فيما تريد..


----------



## Toni_Thaer (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لاهتمامك خيي انتونيوس


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أغسطس 2011)

*القداس الإلهي 

بحسب طقس الكنيسة الانطاكية السريانية المارونية


قداس تذكار القديسة مريم العذراء والدة الإله

نشيد الدخول .. 

صلوات البدء 

المحتفل : المجد للآب والابنِِِ والروحِ القُدُس من الآنَ وإلى الأبد . 


الشعب : آمين 
. 
المحتفل : أيُّها الشمسُ البهيُّ الطالع من مريم، الشرقِ الحقّ، على دَيجور هذا العالم ، تُنيرُهُ ، ربِّ ، يا نورَ غُربَتِنا،

 أَشرِق في قلوبِنا المُظلِمة . فإذا استَنَرْنا وتَقَدَّسْنا، نَذكُرُ مريمَ أُمَّكَ، ونرفع أناشيدَ المجدِ والشكران، إليك َ وإلى 

أبيكَ وروحِكَ القُدّوس، إلى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : السلامُ للبيعة ولبنيها . 

الشعب : المجدُ لله في العُلى وعلى الارض السلام والرجاءُ الصالح لبَني البشر . 

صلاة الغفران


المحتفل : لِنَرْفَعَنَّ التسبيحَ والمجدَ والإكرامِ إلى العظيمِ الذي تَصاغَرَ وعظَّمَ البتولَ الصغيرة، الى الإلَه الذي تَأنَّسَ 

وخَلَّص بَني الإنسان، إلى الرفيع الذي تَواضَعَ ورَفَعَ المُتواضِعين . الصالح الذي لَهُ المجدُ والإكرام في هذا النهار وكلِّ 

أيام حياتِنا إلى الأبد .

الشعب : آمين .

المحتفل : إنَّنا، إذ نَمْدَح بالتَهاليلِ الروحيَّة، ونُعَظِّم الطوباويَّة مريم أمَّ الله، الدائمة بَتولِيَّتُها، نُقَدِّمُها شَفيعةً عنّا لابنِها،

 ثَمَرَةِ أحشَائِها قائلين : أَبْعِدْ يا ربّ، بصَلَواتِ أمِّكَ، عنِ الارض وجميعِ سُكّانِها، ضَرَباتِ الغضب، لاشِ الأخطارَ والفِتَن، 

وامنَعِ الحربَ والسَبْيَ، والمَجاعةَ والوَباء . تحنَّنْ علينا نحنُ الضُعفاء، إفْتَقِدْنا نحنُ المَرْضى، ساعِدْنا نحنُ المساكين، 

أنْقِذْنا نحنُ المَظلومين، وأرحِ المَوتى المؤمنين الذين انْتَقَلوا من بينِنا، وأَهِّلنا جميعاً إلى مَصيرٍ أَمين، لنرفع إليكَ 

المجدَ، الآن والى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 


ترتيلة لمريم العذراء

المحتفل : يا سوسَنةً بَهيّة، يا وردةً فوّاحةً عطِرة . لقد تَضَوَّعَ عَرفُ قداستِكِ في العالمِ كلِّه . أُطلبي لَنا أَن نكونَ 

رائحةَ المسيحِ الطيِّبة، نَفوح بها في كلِّ العالمَ . لِيَكُنْ بَخورُنا لحِفْظِ الأَحياءِ مِنّا في الإيمان، وخلاص ِ المَوتى، حتّى 

نَحظى بالسَعادةِ الأبديَّة، ونُسَبِّح الثالوثَ الاقدسَ إلى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 


قَديشات أَلُوهُو

المحتفل : قديشات ألُوهُو . قديشات حَيلتُونُو . قديشات لُوميُوتو ( 3 ) . 

الشعب : إتراحام عْلَين ( 3 ) . 

المحتفل : أَيُّها الربُّ القدّوس الذي لا يموت، قدِّس افكارَنا، ونَقِ ضمائِرَنا، فنُسَبِّحَكَ تَسبيحاً نَقيّاً، ونُصغِيَ إلى كتبِكَ 

المقدَّسَة، لَكَ المجدُ إلى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

مزمور القراءات

أمَّ اللهِ طوباكِ في ما خَصَّكِ الوَهّابْ

أشْرَقَتْ من نَقاكِ أَلثَمْرَةُ بِكْرُ الآبْ

يا ما أحلى ذِكراكِ في الأَفْواهِ والأَذهانْ

زَيَّحَتْ ذِراعاكِ ذاكَ الحاملَ الأكوانْ

ربِّ يا مَن تَقَبَّلْ قِدْماً خِدمةَ الأَبْرارْ

يا حَنونُ تَقَبَّلْ واسْتَجِبنا كالأَبْرارْ

الرسالة .. 

بعد الرسالة : 

الشعب : هللويا وهللويا . أَلسَلامُ عليكِ يا مُمتَلئةً نعمةً الربُّ مَعَكِ، مُباركةٌ أنْتِ في النِساء − هللويا . 

المحتفل : السلامُ لجميعكم . 

الشعب : ومع روحك . 

المحتفل : مِن إنجيلِ ربِّنا يسوعَ المسيح للقديس .. الذي بشَّرَ العالمَ بالحياة . فَلْنُصْغِ الى بشارة الحياةِ والخلاصِ 

لنفوسِنا . 

الشعب : كونوا في السُكوتِ أيُّها السامعون، لأَنَّ الإنجيلَ المقدّس يُتلى الآن عليكُم . فاسْمَعواومَجِّدوا واشكرُوا 

كلمةَ الله الحَيّ . 


الإنجيل .. 

بعد الإنجيل : 

الشعب : للمسيح يسوع التسبيحُ والبَرَكات من أجلِ كلامِهِ الحيِّ لَنا .. 


العظة .. 
( قانون الايمان ) نؤمن بإله واحد .. ........


نقل القرابين وتقدمتها : نشيد القرابين

هللويا . قال الربُّ : إنَّني ألخبزُ المُحيي الآتي من حِضْنِ الآبِ قوتاً للعالمَ . قَبِلَني حِضْنُ العذراءِ الأمِّ النَقيّ، العذراءِ 

مريم، مثلَ حبَّةِ القمحِ في الأرضِ الخَصْبة، صِرتُ فوقَ المذبحِ، قوتاً للبيعة . هللويا . وخبزَ حياة . 

المحتفل : أَيُّها الربُّ الإلهُ العظيم، يا مَن قَبِلْتَ قرابينَ الأَوَّلين، إقبَلْ ما حَمَل إليكَ عبيدُكَ هَؤُلاء من قَرابين، حبّاً لَكَ 

ولاسمِكَ القُدّوس . أجزِلْ عليهِم بَرَكاتِكَ الروحيَّة، وبَدَلَ عَطاياهُم الزائِلة، هَبْ لهُم الحياةَ والملكوت . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : لَذِكْرِ ربِّنا وإلَهِنا ومخلِّصِنا يسوعَ المسيح، وكلِّ تدبيرِهِ الخلاصيّ من أجلِنا، نَذكرُ، على هذا القربان 

الموضوع أمامَنا، جميعَ الذين حَسُنوا لدى الله من آدم حتّى اليوم، وخاصَّةً الطوباويَّة والدةَ الله مريم ومار .. أذكرُ 

اللهم، آباءَنا وإخوتَنا الأَحْياء والأموات، أبناء البيعة المقدَّسة، خاصَّةً مَن يُقَدَّم عنهُم هذا القربان .. واذكُر جميعَ 

المشتركين معنا اليوم في هذا القربان . 


الشعب : آمين . هللويا . لِوالدةِ اللهِ الأمّ العذراء الأنبياءِ والرُسْلِ والشُهَداء والخدّام الكَهَنَة، جوقِ الأبرار، كلِّ أولادِ 

البيعة نُحيي التَذكار . 

نافور الاثني عشر

رتبة السلام

المحتفل : المجدُ للآبِ والابْنِ والروحِ القُدُس، من الآن والى الابد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : أيُّها الربُّ الرحيم القدّوس، يا مَن أَعدَدْتَ لَنا بواسطة ابنِكَ الوحيد هذه الوليمةَ الروحانيَّة، إقْبَلْ قربانَ هذهِ 

الذبيحة، وامْنَحْنا موهبةَ روحِكَ القدّوس، وأهِّلْنا أن نُعطيَ بعضُنا بعضاً السلامَ، بقلبٍ نَقيٍّ ومحبَّة إلَهيَّة، فنرفعَ إليكَ 

المجدَ والشكرَ والى ابنِكَ الوحيد وروحِك القدّوس، الآن والى الابد . 

الشعب : آمين

المحتفل : السَلامُ لكَ يا مذبحَ الله، السَلامُ لِلأسرارِ المقدَّسةِ المَوضوعةِ عليك، السلامُ لَكَ يا خادمَ الروحَ القُدُس . 

الشعب : لِيُعطِ كلُّ واحدٍ منّا السَلاَمَ قريبَهُ بمحبّةٍ وأمانةٍ تُرضي الله . 

ترتيلة : طوبى للسَاعِينَ إلى السَلامِ، فإنَّهُم أبناءَ اللهِ يُدعَون . 

أو : لِلإخْوَةِ السَلامُ والمحبّةُ والإيمانُ، من اللهِ الآبِ والربِّ يسوعَ المسيح . فَليَكُنْ إلَهُ السَلامِ مَعَكُم أجمعين . آمين . 

المحتفل : فَلْيَكُنْ، يا ربّ، سلامُكَ وأمانُكَ وحُبُّكَ الصادِق ومَراحِمُكَ الإلَهيَّة، مَعَنا وبيننا، جميعَ أيّامِ حياتِنا، فنرفع اليكَ 

المجدَ والشكرَ الآن والى الابد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : نَسْجُدُ أمامَكَ يا مَلِكَ الملوكِ ورَبَّ الأرباب، ونِبْتَهِلُ إليكَ أن تنظُرَ إلَينا راحماً، فتؤَهِّلَنا للدنوِّ من مذبحِكَ 

المقدِّس، بنَقاوةِ القلبِ وقَداسَةِ النفسِ والجسد، فنرفع إليك المجدَ والشكرَ، الآن وإلى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 


صلاة الإفخارستيّا

المحتفل : محبّةُ اللهِ الآب + ونعمةُ الابنِ الوحيد + وشَرِكَة وحُلول الروح القدس + مع جميعِكُم يا إخوتي إلى الأبد . 

الشعب : ومع روحك . 

المحتفل : لِتَكُن أفكارُنا وعقولُنا وقلوبُنا مرتفعةً إلى العلى . 

الشعب : إنَّها لَدَيْكَ يا الله . 

المحتفل : لِنَشْكُرِ الربَّ مُتَهَيِّبين ونَسْجُدْ له خاشعين . 

الشعب : إنَّهُ لَحَقٌ وواجبٌ . 

المحتفل : حقّاً لكَ يجبُ المجد، وبِكَ يَليقُ المَديح، لأَنّكَ القدّوس، أَللّهمَّ الآبَ واهبَ الحياة، والمبارَك مع ابنِكَ الوحيد 

وروحِكَ الحَيِّ القدّوس . بِكَ يُحدِقُ الكَروبون والسَرافون، وبأَصْواتٍ نَقيّة وأَلحانٍ بَهِيَّة يهتِفونَ قائلين : 

الشعب : قدّوس، قدّوس، قدّوس أنتَ . أيُّها الربُّ القويُّ إلهُ الصَباؤوت . السَماءُ والأرضُ مَملوءَتانِ من مجدِكَ العظيم . 

هوشَعْنا في الأعالي . مبارَكٌ الذي أتى وسَوفَ يأتي باسم الربّ . هوشَعنا في الأعالي . 

المحتفل : قدّوس . قدّوس . قدّوس أنت الربّ المَملوء مراحِم . قدّوسٌ إبنُكَ الوحيد . قدّوسٌ روحُكَ المُحيي . إنكَ 

القدّوس واهبُ الخيرات، يا مَن لأجلِ خلاصِنا، تجسَّدَ ابنُكَ الوحيد من البتولِ النقيَّة مريم، وبِتَدْبيرِهِ الإلَهيّ حَلَّصَنا 

وافتَدانا . 

كلام التقديس أو الكلام الجَوهريّ

المحتفل : في اليومِ الذي قَبْلَ آلامِهِ المُحيية، أخَذَ الخبزَ بيََديْهِ المقدّسَتين، وَباركَ وَقَدَّسَ وَكَسَرَ، وأعْطى تَلاميذَهُ 

قائِلاً : 

خُذوا كُلوا منْهُ جميعُكُم، فَهَذا هُوَ جَسَدي، أَلذي من أجلِكُم ومن أجلِ الكثيرين، يُكسَرُ ويُبْذَلُ لمغفرةِ الخطايا وللحياةِ 

الأَبَديَّة . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : كَذلكَ على الكَأْسِ المَمزوجَةِ خمراً وماءً، بارَكَ وَقَدَّسَ وأعطى تلاميذَهُ قائلاً : 

خُذوا اشْرَبوا منهُ جميعُكُم، فهذا هُوَ دَمي، دَمُ العهدِ الجديد، ألذي من أجلِكُم ومن أجل الكثيرين، يُهْرَقُ ويُبْذَلُ 

لمغفرةِ الخطايا وللحياةِ الأَبديَّة . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : كُلَّما أكَلْتُم هذا الخبزَ وشَرِبْتُم هذه الكأس، إصْنعوا ذِكْري حتّى مَجيئي . 

الشعب : نَذْكُرُ مَوتَكَ، يا ربّ، ونَعْتَرِفُ بقِيامتِكَ ونَنْتَظِرُ مجيئَكَ الثاني، ونطلبُ منكَ الرحمة والحَنان، ونَسْألكَ مَغفِرةَ 

الخطايا . فَلْتَشْمَل مَراحمُكَ كلَّنا . 


المحتفل : فلهَذا نحنُ، يا مُحِبَّ البَشَر، نَذْكُرُ تدبيرَكَ، ونَبْتَهِلُ إليْكَ أن تَرْحَمَ الساجدينَ لَك، وتخلِّص ميراثكَ، يومَ تَظهرُ 

في آخرالزَمان، فَتُجازي بعدلٍ كلَّ إنسانٍ بحَسَبِ أعمالِه، وها إنَّ بيعتَكَ تَضْرَعُ إليكَ وبكَ ومعكَ إلى أبيكَ وهي تَقول : 

الشعب : إرْحَمْنا، أيُّها الربُّ الإلَهُ الضابطُ الكُلّ، إرحَمْنا . 

المحتفل : ونحنُ أيضاً، يا ربّ، أبناءَكَ الخَطَأَة، وقد قبِلنا نِعَمَكَ، نشكُرُكَ عَنْها ومن أجلِها كلِّها . 

الشعب : إيّاكَ نُسَبِّح . إيّاكَ نُمَجِّد . إيّاكَ نُبارِك . لَكَ نَسْجُدُ . بكَ نَعترِف ومنكَ نَطلُب : فاشفِق أللهُمّ علينا وارْحَمْنا 


واسْتَجِبْ لَنا . 

الشمّاس : ما أَرْهَبَها ساعةً، أحِبّائي، يَنْحَدِرُ فيها الروحُ القدّوس، من ذُرى الأَعالي السَماوِيّة، ويحِلُّ على هذا 

القُربانِ الموضوعِ هُنا لِتَقْديسِنا . فَلْنَقِفْ مُصَلّين خاشِعين، وَلْنَهْتِف ثَلاثاً قائلين : 

المحتفل : إرحَمْنا يا ربُّ ارحَمْنا، وأَرْسِلْ إلينا من سَمائِكَ روحَكَ المُحيي، وَلْيُرِفَّ على هذا القُربان، ويَجْعَلْه جسَداً 

مُحيياً، ويُسامِحْنا ويُقَدِّسْنا . 

الشعب : إسْتَجبْنا يا ربّ . إسْتَجبْنا يا ربّ . اسْتَجِبْنا يا ربّ . وَلْيأتِ روحُك الحَيّ القدّوس ويَحِلَّ علَينا وعلى هذا 

القُربان . 

كيرياليسون . كيرياليسون . كيرياليسون . 

المحتفل : فَيَجْعَلَ بحلولِهِ هذا الخبزَ + جسد المسيحِ إلَهِنا . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : والممزوجَ في هذه الكأس + دمَ المسيحِ إلَهِنا . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : لِكَي تكونَ لنا هذه الأسْرار المقدَّسَة، لِمَغْفِرَةِ الخطايا، وشِفاءِ النفسِ والجسَد، وتَوطيدِ الضَمير، فلا يهلِك 

أحدٌ من شَعبِكَ المؤمن، بل أهِّلْنا أن نَحيا بروحِكَ، ونَسيرَ بالنَقاوة، ونرفع إلَيكَ المجدَ، الآن وإلى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

التذكارات أو النوايا

بعد النوايا

المحتفل : فَيَتَمَجَّدَ بنا وبكلِّ شيء إسْمُكَ المُبارَك، معَ اسم ربِّنا يسوعَ المسيح وروحِكَ الحَيِّ القدوس، الآنَ والى 

الأبد . 

الشعب : كما كان وَهْوَ الآن، هكذا يكونُ إلى الأبد . آمين . 

المحتفل : لِتَكُنْ مراحمُ اللهِ الآب، ومُخَلِّصِنا يسوعَ المسيح وحلولُ الروح القدس، مَعَنَا ومَعْكُم جميعاً، يا إخوتي، إلى 

الأبد . 

الشعب : ومع روحك . 


هنا يرتل الشعب نشيداً ملائماً . 

المحتفل : أيُّها الربّ الرَؤوف، أهِّلنا نحنُ الضُعَفاء، أن نُصَلّي بنَقاوَةٍ وقداسة، ونهتف قائلين : 

الجميع : أبانا الذي في السَمَوات .. لأنّ لكَ المُلْكَ والقُوَّةَ والمَجد، إلى أبَدِ الآبدين . آمين . 

المحتفل : أجَل، أيُّها الربُّ الحنون، لا تُهمِلْنا لِئَلاّ تقوى عَلَينا التجرِبة، بل خَلِّصنا منَ الشِرّير، ومن طُرُقِهِ المُلتَوِيَة، لأَنّ 

لَكَ الملكوت ولابنِكَ الوحيد وروحِكَ القدّوس، الآن والى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : السَلامُ لجميعِكُم . 

الشعب : ومع روحِكَ . 

الشماس : إحنُوا رُؤوسَكُم أمامَ اللهِ الرَؤوف، وأمامَ مذبحِهِ الغافِر، وأمام جَسَدِ مخلِّصِنا ودمِهِ المُحيي لِمَنْ يتناوَلُه، 

واقْبَلوا البَرَكة مِنَ الرَبّ . 

المحتفل : بارِكْ يا ربّ، شعبَكَ المؤمنَ المنحني أمامَكَ، أَنْقِذْنا من كلِّ أذى، وأَهِّلنا أن نَشْتَرِكَ بنَقاوةٍ وقداسة، في 

هذه الأسْرارِ الإلَهيّة، فنُسامَحَ ونَتَقَدَّس، ونَرفَع إليكَ المجدَ الآن وإلى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : نِعمةُ الثالوثِ الأَقدَس الأزَليّ المُتَساوي في الجَوهَر مَعَكُم يا إخوتي إلى الأبد . 

الشعب : ومع روحك . 

الشمّاس : لِيَنْظُر كُلُّ واحدٍ منّا الى الله بتَهيُّبٍ وخُشوع، ولْيسألْهُ الرحمةَ والحَنان . 

المحتفل : الأقداسُ للقِدّيسين بالكَمال والنَقاوةِ والقداسة . 

الشعب : آبٌ واحدٌ قدّوس . إبنٌ واحدٌ قدّوس . روحٌ واحدٌ قدّوس . تَبَارَكَ اسمُ الربِّ، لأَنّهُ واحدٌ في السماءِ وعلى 

الارض . له المجدُ الى الأبد . 

الجميع : أَهِّلنا، أيّها الربُّ الإلَه، أن يقدِّس جَسَدُكَ القُدّوس أجسادَنا، ويُنَقّي دمُكَ الغَفور نفوسَنا . وَلْيَكُنْ تناولُنا 

لمغفِرِةِ خطايانا وللحياةِ الجديدة : يا ربَّنا وإلَهَنا لكَ المجدُ إلى الأبد . 


المناولة

المحتفل : ( بعد المناولة، يبارك الشعب بالأسرار قائلاً : ) 

أَيْضاً وأَيْضاً، بكَ يا ربُّ نعترف، والتسابيحَ إليكَ نرفَع، لأَنكَ أطعمتَنا جسَدَكَ، ودَمَكَ الحيّ سَقَيْتنا . يا محبَّ البشر . 

إرحَمنا . 

الشعب : إرحَمنا، يا ربّ، يا حنون، يا رحوم، يا محبَّ البشر . إرحَمنا . 

الشكر بعد المناولة

المحتفل : نَشْكُرُكَ، أَيُّها الربُّ الإلَه، ونِبْتَهِلُ إليكَ أن تكونَ هذه الشَرِكة الإلَهيَّة لِمَغْفِرَةِ الخَطايا، ولمجدِ اسمِكَ 

القدّوس وابنِكَ الوحيد وروحِك القدّوس، الآن وإلى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 

المحتفل : السلام لجميعكم . 

الشعب : ومع روحك . 

المحتفل : أَيُّها الربُّ إلَهُ خلاصِنا، يا مَن صِرْتَ إنساناً لأجلِنا، وخلَّصْتَنا بتقديمِ ذاتِكَ ذبيحةً عنّا، نَجِّنا من الهَلاكِ الأَبديّ، 

واجْعَلْنا هياكلَ لاسمِكَ القُدّوس، لأَنّنا شعبُكَ وميراثُكَ، وبكَ يليقُ المجدُ والوَقار، مع أبيك وروحِكَ القدّوس، الآن وإلى 

الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . 


المحتفل : إذْهَبوا بسَلام، يا إخوتي وأَحبّائي، إذ نَسْتَودِعُكُم نعمةَ ورحمةَ الثالوثِ الأقدسِ الممجَّد، معَ الزادِ والبَرَكاتِ 

التي نِلْتُموها من مذبحِ الربِّ الغافر . وَلْتصْحَبْكُم بركةُ الثالوثِ الأقدس : الآب + والإبن + والروح القدس + الإلهِ 

الواحد . له المجد الى الأبد . 

الشعب : آمين . ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أغسطس 2011)

مكتبة الكتب السريانية


----------



## Toni_Thaer (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه شكرا كتير خيتي


----------



## لدى المسيح (22 أغسطس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *القداس الإلهي
> 
> بحسب طقس الكنيسة الانطاكية السريانية المارونية
> 
> ...



*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك .. غالتى الجميلة

*


----------

